# What's it like to live in springs



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

General thoughts on which spring neighbourhoods are best in terms of
1- construction quality. what about these upgraded villas, are they much better. I hear some horror stories of cracking walls..is that true?

2- which neighbourhoods are best located for supermarket/schools/park

3- What are service charges of Emaar like? 

4- Quality of residents/general feel... Is it hmm.. more like downtown Dubai or more like Bur Dubai/Old Dubai....

Thinking of whether its worthwhile to buy there or rent...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

woodlands said:


> General thoughts on which spring neighbourhoods are best in terms of
> 1- construction quality. what about these upgraded villas, are they much better. I hear some horror stories of cracking walls..is that true?
> 
> 2- which neighbourhoods are best located for supermarket/schools/park
> ...


I would probably rent first, and I recommend springs 1 and 2 as the best to live in. The smaller 2 bed villas are better designed and built.


----------

